# Sleeping at Stansted London airport



## iukzhe (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi, this weekend I have a late arrival and early departure (around 7 hours of layover) at Stansted London airport, and I was looking up the best way to get some shut-eye that night. It turns out it's one of the worst airports in the world according to this website. I've been there already four years ago, but I didn't have to spend the night.

https://www.sleepinginairports.net/survey/worst-airports-2019.htm
https://www.sleepinginairports.net/guides/london-stansted-airport-guide.htm
Has anyone been there, any experiences or tips? The nearby hotels are crazy expensive. I guess I'll just go there having slept siesta that day, prepared with entertainment and sensorial isolating equipment ::woot::

Thanks!
Adolba


----------



## subaculture (Oct 10, 2020)

worst airport. , but should be quite with covid. Pre-departure open 24 hours, but security opens around 6am. ...so left in a big type shed, structure and no place to hide./sleep If you have sleeping bag, maybe try one of the plane spotting spots - London Stansted Airport Spotting Guide - https://www.spotterguide.net/planespotting/europe/united-kingdom/london-stansted-stn-egss/


----------



## iukzhe (Oct 10, 2020)

Right on, many thanks! Tomorrow I'll report


----------



## iukzhe (Oct 13, 2020)

Tomorrow's today, right?

There're some decent seats in the bus station downstairs with (useless for me that night) British plugs. Drinking water from a tap near the entrance to the toilet. Didn't even attempt to sleep, ended up chatting with a guy from Fuerteventura.


----------



## The Drifter (Oct 13, 2021)

I've been there often and it's terrible, I went there a few months ago to take a flight to Dublin. They have wooden seats even when you get through airport security, there are more comfortable seats once you get to the boarding area. But I'm scared to fall asleep there in case I miss the flight.


----------

